# Bee Box Joint Cutter



## TravisD (Apr 12, 2016)

Considering to building our own deeps this winter couple hundred or so. Looking to see what other guys are doing, using or buying do cutting the joints. If someone has some equipment for building boxes for sale I would be highly interested. Thank you!


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

A table saw and cut rabbet joints.Glue,nail,paint and done!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Between the cost of a cutter, lumber, and labor costs, I bet you can't cut them cheaper than you can buy. Unless you value all your labor at $0.


----------



## Jim_in_PA (May 17, 2016)

I agree with odfrank...unless you can buy your base material for a pretty incredible price, you're not going to beat just buying knocked-down boxes in cases from places like Mann Lake when it comes to cost. You still assemble them, but the individual boxes are below most folks material cost. I made a few boxes "just to do it" awhile back, but only build from scratch things like covers and shims, etc., that suppliers get a hefty mark-up on and I can build from scrap left over from other woodworking projects. And if you don't already have an equipped shop...there's zero chance of you saving money building your own, IMHO.


----------



## HuskerBee (Apr 28, 2018)

Yea I agree with everything already posted. I am pretty handy in a wood shop and have all the necessary tools already, but after looking at what you can buy pine, finger jointed boxes for I chose to buy my boxes and felt like I came out money ahead. I am sure I will make bottom boards and tops myself. If you were just building nucs and temporary boxes out of something like plywood with just butt joints and you had the tools then it would probably make more sense to do it yourself.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

I do build my own, and it's cheaper than buying them from Mann Lake, though admittedly not by much. I use rabbet joints, cut on a table saw. Boxes are glued and stapled. I made a simple jig for assembly. The only tools I use are a cutoff saw, portable table saw, pneumatic 18 ga brad / crown staple shooter.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Here's my take on this. I can build the SBB's, inner covers, robbing sceens, and telescoping tops for next to nothing, about $12 for all four. Boxes are an entirely differeny story. Lumber from the big box store to build a single deep is about $14. You can buy them already cut, and from better quality lumber, for about $3 more. If I use Advantech instead of pine, I can make a deep box for about six bucks. The trade off is weight. I just picked up another sheet today and will be making more boxes tonight.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I make my own no matter what cause I prefer rabbit joints. I only wish I had built all my own right from the start cause then I would have made the frame rest at least 3/4" deep and so could use flat advantech for top covers where now I have to add strips all the way around the top cover to get the correct bee space. Once you are suckered into buying the commercial stuff with barely 5/8" deep frame rests you are stuck in the treadmill.
Johno


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

I buy boxes but make frames. The $2 difference between the price of lumber for a box and a precut box just isn't worth it to me.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I've built them before, mainly just to do it myself in the winter months. We have a local lumberyard not too far from here and every so often they have a blowout on odd lengths of pine which makes it fairly cost effective WITHOUT factoring in my labor. Usually I end up with enough scraps to make my own shims, etc. With my busy schedule it's still MOST effective to buy what I need but a good woodshop project now and again is very satisfying.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I have to agree with everyone else on this, but if I had to buy a couple hundred, that might change my calculation ONLY because I am retired and have the time and enjoy woodworking. When I first started buying boxes, I did the calculation not including any costs for my labor and decided I was getting a good deal so just bought them. Like others mentioned, I make shims,quilt boxes, escape boards,etc from my scrap so I don't feel so guilty about buying boxes. J


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Cheaper and better buying from the Amish. And assembling your self. Unless you want a new job then buy a notsure about 3 grand. Cut all of the finger at once.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I can buy cypress Langstroth boxes ready to assemble from Albert Zook for $11 per box. I can buy rough cut cypress lumber from Albert's brother for 80 cents a board foot. Material cost runs $4 per box. I have to plane the wood and cut to size and shape. Considering my time, I would rather build the odds and ends parts like Killion bottom boards and purchase the boxes ready to assemble.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I make some boxes and I do buy some boxes.When Mann Lake has a special I buy other than that I make boxes.When they have specials on them its way cheaper to buy than make.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's a source of a piece of dedicated equipment:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...e-box-joint-cutter&highlight=box+joint+cutter

You can probably find other such equipment by spending an hour doing Google searches. Look for haunchers in equipment reseller auctions.


----------



## SmokeyHill (Feb 6, 2018)

I make my own stuff. I use an Incra iBox jig on the table saw with a dado blade, or I can use it on the production router table. It blows through a lot of boxes in a hurry. It isn't any cheaper than buying boxes really, but I love working in my shop. I don't count labor cost because it's one of my favorite hobbies. The way I see it, if I want to have a fish dinner, I could buy the fish cheaper than catching it, but where's the fun in that?


----------

